# Tuna Search: Tuna Casserole like my Mother's



## imp (Dec 16, 2015)

My Mother made a wonderful Tuna Casserole which she baked in the oven, and I remember _no noodles or pasta _in it. Most all the recipes I have found include noodles. I recall she put in sweet peas, there was a cheesy topping which browned on top not quite crusty. I absolutely loved that dish! Have not been able to even come close to duplicating it. Often, before baking, I believe she sprinkled crumbled potato chips over the top. Think I would exclude this though; I have not eaten a potato chip in years!

Can anyone help?     imp


----------



## Kadee (Dec 16, 2015)

Sounds like what we call Tuna Mornay Imp, I make it sometimes for myself as hubby doesn't like fish other than fresh white fish .


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 18, 2015)

imp said:


> My Mother made a wonderful Tuna Casserole which she baked in the oven, and I remember _no noodles or pasta _in it. Most all the recipes I have found include noodles. I recall she put in sweet peas, there was a cheesy topping which browned on top not quite crusty. I absolutely loved that dish! Have not been able to even come close to duplicating it. Often, before baking, I believe she sprinkled crumbled potato chips over the top. Think I would exclude this though; I have not eaten a potato chip in years!
> 
> Can anyone help?     imp



My mom made something similar, though hers had noodles in it.  Or maybe it was served over noodles.  It's been so long I can't really remember.  Sorry.  Not much help, I know.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2015)

Based on Kadee's suggestion above, I looked up Tuna Mornay and here's one -- sort of close, no pasta in it either. 

http://www.foodtolove.com.au/recipes/tuna-mornay-bake-16128


----------



## Kadee (Dec 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Based on Kadee's suggestion above, I looked up Tuna Mornay and here's one -- sort of close, no pasta in it either.
> 
> http://www.foodtolove.com.au/recipes/tuna-mornay-bake-16128


Thank you cookie ,I tried to post a link last night ,Internet dropped out ...forgot about it today


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2015)

Your welcome, Kadee, I think I'll try it, it sounds pretty tasty and I suppose you can put in whatever veggies you like.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Your welcome, Kadee, I think I'll try it, it sounds pretty tasty and I suppose you can put in whatever veggies you like.


I useally add a little grated carrot ,and other veg in recipe ..I don't use cream ..only milk ..I don't make it for myself very often I don't like it "runny" so useally cook untill it's fairly  thick before adding to oven dish


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 18, 2015)

That recipe looks like pure comfort food..what's not to like?  I used to make a killer tuna casserole but it had more calories than should be legal.

imp, hope you find a recipe close to what your mom made.  I think whatever mom made that we loved is in a league of it's own.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2015)

Was it made with eggs? here is one without noodle or pasta, using eggs. It also has peas. Topping casseroles with potato chips was popular in the late 40's, early 50's.

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/an1ov9ar/tuna-fish-and-egg-casserole.html


----------



## Kadee (Dec 18, 2015)

Now you have all got my taste  buds going into overdrive ,I'll have to make myself a tuna Mornay for tea ,as mentioned hubby won't eat it so all the more for me  I have never added pasta as it adds more calories than I want or need ..( It's a good family size meal with added pasta)  The  recipie I make freezes well so I make enough for two meals , eat one and put the other in the freezer.... Oh I've added parsley when I've had some in the garden 
RR I have seen Recipies with added eggs but it's rich enough for me without eggs


----------

